# PINK color code



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

i was tossin around the idea of painting my caddy pink just to be different. i have a friend that can get a deal on stock paint. just wondering if anyone knew of any cars that come stock with a nice pink color? and if anyone knows the paint code. thanks for the help.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Try here. :biggrin: 
http://www.tcpglobal.com/autocolorlibrary/


----------



## creativekustoms1 (Dec 31, 2008)

mary kay pink..its a gm color used for caddilac


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ford has sunrise pearl..... bad ass color goes blue to pink .....


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^^^ ISH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats color is gay as hell ,,,I know exactly what colors your talking about - A lame ass dude I know had that shit on his Honda civic...... We forced him to repaint it - "Bloody cock Cherry popper red" - A FUGLY ASS COLOR !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Made you wanna Puke......................But better than that femmy shit




There is no real Pink cars out there besides Ford Saleens Molly Pop Pink & you cant get it unless you have HER SALEEN !!!!!!!!!!!! We tried to get it & the Ford rejected us ............

A similar color combo was achieved by using HOK Hot pink pearl , & Pink pearl mixtire over a tinted sealer.............



Otherwise you can get somethin pink by using A clear basecoat & adding Monstral red & a few dabs of Magenta or Quindo from your PPG DBC mix bank..................


If you use a white let down - you will get a pepto bismol pink .... Silver let down is kind of a rose poly looking color...........



You can have them mix up small amounts & spray before you spend an arm & a leg mixing a pink color -- PINK IS NOT CHEAP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

cant he mix colors?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Im sure he can but,,, people would rather dick around & ask a question that takes 10 times longer to get a response from than it would havebeen to pick up a phone & call a Mofuckin paint store.............. or go there & actually see the colors in a REAL WORLD ENVIRONMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creativekustoms1_@Feb 23 2009, 10:44 PM~13091004
> *mary kay pink..its a gm color used for caddilac
> *


that mary kay is a nice pink


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mondayharbin_@Feb 24 2009, 09:04 AM~13095400
> *that mary kay is a nice pink
> *


its more of a pearl


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

70' mopar colors had pink


----------

